# 1980-1992 Big Body Cadillac Modifications thread



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Sup fellas, Im tired of looking threw all the topics, just to find one or two mods, so lets post all mods anyones done or knows of in here.

1980-1992 Big body Cadillacs only. 


What all parts interchange from the 90s to the 80s, exterior & interior, etc.

What exactly needs to be changed to do a 90 front end conversion

How to make 2 door 90 moldings

What head lights can be used to get the 90s look without changing the header panel ?

etc, etc.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Took this from another thread


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

im curious what u use to attach the 90s moldings to the coupes since they dont have the metal studs for the plastic clips?


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Most people say you have to change the bumper tail light housings on the 80s caddys to the 90 housing in order to make the 90 tail lighs fit. 

but the 80 housings can still can be used, you just have to do a little cutting on the inside of your housings in order for the 90 lights to fit in all the way.

youll need to use the 90 side markers & brackets, you also have to change the harness for the light bulbs to the 90 harness (the harness is about foot long & unplugs & plugs right in yours) & youll need to use the 90 chrome tail light bezels on the outside. 




heres my 88 Fleetwood with 90 tails & the 88 housings.


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

im just gonna open the flood gates tell me everything i need to know


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Good topic :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Heres a whole topic on making 90 Moldings for a two door, it was to much info for me to copy & paste so heres the link.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/72560-90-moulding-hints-tips-specs-info.html


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

wake up ppl help the lowrider comunity grow dont hinder it to fatten your pockets


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

cornbreadscaddy said:


> im curious what u use to attach the 90s moldings to the coupes since they dont have the metal studs for the plastic clips?


T rivits or stainless steel T Stud replacement screws, I got both and work good


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Boricua Customs said:


> Most people say you have to change the bumper tail light housings on the 80s caddys to the 90 housing in order to make the 90 tail lighs fit.
> 
> but the 80 housings can still can be used, you just have to do a little cutting on the inside of your housings in order for the 90 lights to fit in all the way.
> 
> ...



I used the 80's housing, cut out like you said and welded a tab for the bottom bezel screw to secure to. Used the 80's rear side lights. Modified them by cutting the light socket mount off, and installed a Led strip light. The light had to be cut in half with a bandsaw and gorilla glued back together.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> I used the 80's housing, cut out like you said and welded a tab for the bottom bezel screw to secure to. Used the 80's rear side lights. Modified them by cutting the light socket mount off, and installed a Led strip light. The light had to be cut in half with a bandsaw and gorilla glued back together.



Nice :thumbsup: 

I forgot about that bottom screw, I used some of that metal muffler strap with the holes that comes in a roll from auto zone, I cut a small section off with 2 holes, then mounted it behind the back bottom of the tail light where it screws in & then slid a clip on the bottom end of the strap for the bezel to screw into. .


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

I like the screws for the moulding clips I just took a clip to ace and went through the screws till I found one the fit in the clips for the most part all the 90 parts bolt right up on the 80,s the hard part is not 90,n the car its the details there is alot of parts on these cars


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> I like the screws for the moulding clips I just took a clip to ace and went through the screws till I found one the fit in the clips for the most part all the 90 parts bolt right up on the 80,s the hard part is not 90,n the car its the details there is alot of parts on these cars


Id install stainless screws if I were you. If not the screws would rust in no time. I also drill the hole and then before screwing the screw in I put a dab of gasket maker/ silicone to prevent rust from forming later


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Heres a simple little upgrade I know its not spectacular, but I thought Id share It anyways.

My back panel pieces with lights next to the back window were broke on my Caddy, & I looked for complete 90 ones to put in, but all the ones I found at the yard were either gone or were broke too.

Then I found a set of good ones, but they were the 80s style with the 80s lights. 

So I took the 80s ones, wrapped them & put the 90s lights in them.


The 80s Style (I really didnt like the look of these lights)




Pop the lens off, then drill these 2 rivets out, that'll take off the two brackets in the back holding the light on.




Now youll have to cut out the light pocket, because the 90 lights are wider, but if your going to use the 80s panels, I suggest rewrapping your material, because the 90 lights arent as tall & it leaves a small gap on the original material. 





After you cut & wrap your panels, set the light in place & push it threw the material (The 90 lights have small clips in the back, youll have to use them in order to keep the light tight & in place)





Last is your wiring, 2 wires Orange to Orange (Constant Power) then Black to White (Negative trigger switch)


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Good topic!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Boricua Customs said:


> Heres a simple little upgrade I know its not spectacular, but I thought Id share It anyways.
> 
> My back panel pieces with lights next to the back window were broke on my Caddy, & I looked for complete 90 ones to put in, but all the ones I found at the yard were either gone or were broke too.
> 
> ...


done that too :yes:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> done that too :yes:


Yeah bro, I like them 90 lights way better. I like that they have the shut off switch too.


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

i see all kinds of things ima try any info on the back cigar lighter wood grians


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

cornbreadscaddy said:


> i see all kinds of things ima try any info on the back cigar lighter wood grians


no one wants to chime in on this? is it a simple cut and glue or whats the deal?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

cornbreadscaddy said:


> i see all kinds of things ima try any info on the back cigar lighter wood grians


Im using burlwood vinyl to cover them, I can do them for you for 15 bucks LMK Heres some I have done  I just recover your 80's ones, I have cut a 90-92 one down and glued back together but it doesnt turn out near as good as recovering


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> Im using burlwood vinyl to cover them, I can do them for you for 15 bucks LMK Heres some I have done  I just recover your 80's ones, I have cut a 90-92 one down and glued back together but it doesnt turn out near as good as recovering


where do u pick this stuff up at ill need them for the wood on my door panels and i may hit u up on the rear wood grains if i cant do it to where it looks good


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

cornbreadscaddy said:


> where do u pick this stuff up at ill need them for the wood on my door panels and i may hit u up on the rear wood grains if i cant do it to where it looks good


 I think it was metrorestyling.com, I cant rember, just type in Burlwood vinyl in your browser and should find you some. you can do it just have a blowdryer to stretch the vinyl over your pieces :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Installed the 90-92 trunk spear, Not much to it just put nail polish on the pegs that go through the trunk so that they would mark the areas that need drilled, then mounted :dunno:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/273734-carolina-edition-83-cadillac-coupe-deville-19.html#post12380990


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Installing the coupe opera lights in a coupe that was never equipped with them. I didnt want no big holes in my roof so modified them. Click the link below and it will take you to the page where the work started

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/273734-carolina-edition-83-cadillac-coupe-deville-24.html#post12539564


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> Installing the coupe opera lights in a coupe that was never equipped with them. I didnt want no big holes in my roof so modified them. Click the link below and it will take you to the page where the work started
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-p...3-cadillac-coupe-deville-24.html#post12539564


those leds are bright as hell i like it


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

heres what i did with my day took me awhile but it all works properly first time through im happy


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

cornbreadscaddy said:


> no one wants to chime in on this? is it a simple cut and glue or whats the deal?


sup man i see that your looking for info, well if you got the money this is the best way to get them all the woodtrim to match water transfer is the way to go.check this video, it can be done to any part.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ricardo labrador said:


> sup man i see that your looking for info, well if you got the money this is the best way to get them all the woodtrim to match water transfer is the way to go.check this video, it can be done to any part.


I still dont see why its so expensive :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

cornbreadscaddy said:


> heres what i did with my day took me awhile but it all works properly first time through im happy


Is it the digi dash or did you make your wood darker :ugh: no **** :ugh: :cheesy:

both look good


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> I still dont see why its so expensive :dunno:


yeah i know it seems so easy to do, i bet if i had the materials to do it i could prob do it myself.lol. there is not much technique needed to do this process ppl just like to church it up and charge a grip.this is prob the route im gonna take when i get the trim done. i was gonna do a dash swap but now that i know about water transfer im just gonna get the wood re-done i have on my existing dash and do this.:yes:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> Is it the digi dash or did you make your wood darker :ugh: no **** :ugh: :cheesy:
> 
> both look good


lol thanks i still gotta swap the glove box front out ima leave the middle the same and just cover the 2 small woodgrain pieces with the vinilthen my dash will be finished


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ricardo labrador said:


> yeah i know it seems so easy to do, i bet if i had the materials to do it i could prob do it myself.lol. there is not much technique needed to do this process ppl just like to church it up and charge a grip.this is prob the route im gonna take when i get the trim done. i was gonna do a dash swap but now that i know about water transfer im just gonna get the wood re-done i have on my existing dash and do this.:yes:


 yeah your right, I'll send my dash piece that surounds the cluster. proll be 200 easy to get that done :around:


cornbreadscaddy said:


> lol thanks i still gotta swap the glove box front out ima leave the middle the same and just cover the 2 small woodgrain pieces with the vinilthen my dash will be finished


 Im doing the same thing. Im going to try and cover my glove box with this stuff. I was thinking about clearing it to make it look wetter :naughty:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> yeah your right, I'll send my dash piece that surounds the cluster. proll be 200 easy to get that done :around:
> Im doing the same thing. Im going to try and cover my glove box with this stuff. I was thinking about clearing it to make it look wetter :naughty:


just got done swaping my glovebox out my dash looks so much better now and heres a link to the vinyl u were talking about im gonna pic some up and see if i cant finish the rest of my interior

http://www.metrorestyling.com/Flexible-Burl-Wood-Grain-Vinyl-Wrap-Film-p/burlwood.htm


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

cornbreadscaddy said:


> just got done swaping my glovebox out my dash looks so much better now and heres a link to the vinyl u were talking about im gonna pic some up and see if i cant finish the rest of my interior
> 
> http://www.metrorestyling.com/Flexible-Burl-Wood-Grain-Vinyl-Wrap-Film-p/burlwood.htm


yup thats it!! just make sure you order enough for down the road


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

got my dash upgrade done now just waiting on my vinals to come in then its onto the doors then my lights and then my outside any one know how much of the wiring i need to tie my headlights in properly and a possibly how to wouldnt hurt my feelings either


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I just matched the wires :dunno: keep the wiring on the 2 outside bulbs, then take the positive wire that is used for the inner bulbs and wire that to your bright light in the composite head lights. Thats how I did mine if I remember right.


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm gonna be Spraying over my wood grain with a tinted clear. What's recommend to spray that deft laquer or automotive clear? And what can I use to tint it stain ?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

dwnsouth985 said:


> I'm gonna be Spraying over my wood grain with a tinted clear. What's recommend to spray that deft laquer or automotive clear? And what can I use to tint it stain ?


use automotive clear and tint it with candy concentrate


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

like so...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:drama: bookmarked


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

real nice big doe :yes:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Very nice. !!


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Big Doe said:


> like so...


NICE.,..OK THANKS


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

ricardo labrador said:


> yeah i know it seems so easy to do, i bet if i had the materials to do it i could prob do it myself.lol. there is not much technique needed to do this process ppl just like to church it up and charge a grip.this is prob the route im gonna take when i get the trim done. i was gonna do a dash swap but now that i know about water transfer im just gonna get the wood re-done i have on my existing dash and do this.:yes:


ALSA MAKES A DO IT YOUR SELF KIT NOT REAL EXPENSIVE EITHER


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

GOT MY INTERIOR GUTTED OUT AND THREW THE DTS SEATS IN TO SEE HOW THEY FIT..ANY BODY KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT WHAT WAS DONE I KNOW ILL HAVE TO CUT AND WELD BUT MAYBE SOME TIPS THAT MAY HELP


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

dwnsouth985 said:


> GOT MY INTERIOR GUTTED OUT AND THREW THE DTS SEATS IN TO SEE HOW THEY FIT..ANY BODY KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT WHAT WAS DONE I KNOW ILL HAVE TO CUT AND WELD BUT MAYBE SOME TIPS THAT MAY HELP


ide like to see pics of the seats


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

was thinking about doing that to mine also, I put 95 eldog seats in a cutty and alot of cutting and welding was involved


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Big Doe said:


> like so...




Very nice, I like that :thumbsup:


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> :drama: bookmarked


 1981 fleetcoupe fiber glassed hood


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

FOR SALE $1000


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

dwnsouth985 said:


> GOT MY INTERIOR GUTTED OUT AND THREW THE DTS SEATS IN TO SEE HOW THEY FIT..ANY BODY KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT WHAT WAS DONE I KNOW ILL HAVE TO CUT AND WELD BUT MAYBE SOME TIPS THAT MAY HELP



yeah like to see pics of that. when i get tired of my leather pillowtops i'd like to do that.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

wut wires hook up to wut wires for the head lights and turn sig


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

85eldoCE said:


> wut wires hook up to wut wires for the head lights and turn sig


The ones with the same colors hook together.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

UCETAH said:


> FOR SALE $1000
> View attachment 381566


 Nice :wow:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Big Doe said:


> The ones with the same colors hook together.


that simple thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

So I did my Digi dash conversion a couple a couple weeks back in my 88 Fleetwood, everything worked out pretty good, but I do seem to have a little problem now, if you notice the numbers look a little funny on the right side, also my milage flickers on & off  The gas gauge & speedo seem to work fine, im only having a problem with those numbers in the right side. 

Im thinking its possible a fualty dash, but tell me what you guys think. 

For the most part it works & im not to worried about those numbers on the right.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

MEGAKRON said:


> 1981 fleetcoupe fiber glassed hood


Post some more info & pics on this


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

dwnsouth985 said:


> ALSA MAKES A DO IT YOUR SELF KIT NOT REAL EXPENSIVE EITHER


cool ill look into that see if i can find it.:thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Boricua Customs said:


> So I did my Digi dash conversion a couple a couple weeks back in my 88 Fleetwood, everything worked out pretty good, but I do seem to have a little problem now, if you notice the numbers look a little funny on the right side, also my milage flickers on & off  The gas gauge & speedo seem to work fine, im only having a problem with those numbers in the right side. Im thinking its possible a fualty dash, but tell me what you guys think. For the most part it works & im not to worried about those numbers on the right.


 i would say the cluster is bad, cause if the speed and gas is reading right, and its known to have something wrong on those clusters


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

TTT I like this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

d'Elegance said:


> TTT I like this thread :thumbsup:


long overdue :yes:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

plague said:


> i would say the cluster is bad, cause if the speed and gas is reading right, and its known to have something wrong on those clusters


Yeah I was thinking that cluster could be bad.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

So guys, Ive heard of this being done before, but Ive never seen it. Post any info on it if you guys have any on this if possible. 


Box Caprice 90s one piece headlights, in the older 80s Cadillac double headlight header panels. 

what all has to be done for them to fit ? do the wire colors match ? what bezels/trim needs to be used ? etc, stc.


I assume, this would be done to get away from having to change the entire front clip, just to get the one piece composite headlight look.


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

I did that on my old 82. What I did was take out the old lights, cut that seperation for the dual lights out so you have a rectangular hole. Trim until the caprice light sits flush in the header panel ... now the rest is on u, either make ur own brackets to secure the lights to header. Or you can use the bracket that comes on the caprice light and mold it in the header...much easier if you remove your headerpanel. But if ur removing the header u mite as well just slap a 90/92 header on there, u can trim and mold the L shaped bumper filler to fit the 80-89 front bumper....i'll post some pics shortly


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

use a cutoof wheel to cut the piece on the light bezel, it kinda melts the plastic and leaves a smooth edge


















Finished product....i did this 10 years ago, was my first build


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

Does anyone have a parts interchange list for Cadi's?


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

80-92? everything accept front seatbelts on 4dr...without mods


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> use a cutoof wheel to cut the piece on the light bezel, it kinda melts the plastic and leaves a smooth edge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh damn that looks real good bro :thumbsup: 

So how do the bottom & side turn signal lights fit, with those head lights ? 

are they tight fitting, do they bolt right back in the same areas ? and what about the wiring, are the wire colors the same ?


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

well I am bookmarking this thread very nice well I guess Ill add to this topic still in progress but 80 hvac to green digi colors!!!










working on the display next might have to have it custom made......

did it for the 90 dash swap!!


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Boricua Customs said:


> Oh damn that looks real good bro :thumbsup:
> 
> So how do the bottom & side turn signal lights fit, with those head lights ?
> 
> are they tight fitting, do they bolt right back in the same areas ? and what about the wiring, are the wire colors the same ?


all the lights will fit back in the same location with no probs. its been a while but i think the wires all match up, pretty sure i had to run 2 wires into 1 for the brights to work properly


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

how much you talkin expense on all trim just wonderin


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> all the lights will fit back in the same location with no probs. its been a while but i think the wires all match up, pretty sure i had to run 2 wires into 1 for the brights to work properly


If I can get a set of caprice lights around here for a good price, Im gonna try it, I have an empty 87 header sitting in the garage for practice.


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> Im using burlwood vinyl to cover them, I can do them for you for 15 bucks LMK Heres some I have done  I just recover your 80's ones, I have cut a 90-92 one down and glued back together but it doesnt turn out near as good as recovering


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

im hopefully changing out my front end this weekend with my buddy tom ill be posting pics once its done


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I deleted the plastic license/bumper filler piece in my caddy and made one out of 1/8" steel plate. I dont have a pic of it installed after plating but Im sure it cleaned that area up. :nicoderm: I went with 1/8" just incase it gets stepped on :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Boricua Customs said:


> If I can get a set of caprice lights around here for a good price, Im gonna try it, I have an empty 87 header sitting in the garage for practice.


 a local yard here wants 20 a piece, I'll remove and ship to you for the salvage yards 40 bucks and actual shipping. LMK


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> I deleted the plastic license/bumper filler piece in my caddy and made one out of 1/8" steel plate. I dont have a pic of it installed after plating but Im sure it cleaned that area up. :nicoderm: I went with 1/8" just incase it gets stepped on :happysad:


thats real nice homie first one ive seen done like that to if i didnt plan on putting on acontinental kit ide be following in your footsteps


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> a local yard here wants 20 a piece, I'll remove and ship to you for the salvage yards 40 bucks and actual shipping. LMK


Thanks bro, but Itll prob come out to the same here, are local pick & pull wants $25-$27 each.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> I deleted the plastic license/bumper filler piece in my caddy and made one out of 1/8" steel plate. I dont have a pic of it installed after plating but Im sure it cleaned that area up. :nicoderm: I went with 1/8" just incase it gets stepped on :happysad:


That looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

anyone got extra 2 door fleetwood chrome rockers layen around they wanna sell?


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

cornbreadscaddy said:


> anyone got extra 2 door fleetwood chrome rockers layen around they wanna sell?


i got the ones for the doors and rear quarter


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

85eldoCE said:


> i got the ones for the doors and rear quarter


i got the quater pannels i just need the doors pics price and location?


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

cornbreadscaddy said:


> i got the quater pannels i just need the doors pics price and location?


pm sent


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

nobody out there worken on these lately?


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

WAITING ON MINE TO COME OUT THE PAINT SHOP!!!!


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok guys, anyone know a good way to put these on my 88 ? 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Boricua Customs said:


> Ok guys, anyone know a good way to put these on my 88 ?
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



:dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Im not familar with the doors and their differences but you might have to do some metal woork :dunno:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> Im not familar with the doors and their differences but you might have to do some metal woork :dunno:


Well shit I sure hope not, I was hoping some one had a good trick on how to get these to stay on without alot of work


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Maybe with double sided tape??


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

dj kurse 1 said:


> Maybe with double sided tape??


The inside ones were vecrod on, so double saide tape would probable work on the inside, but the outside worries me, Id hate for them to fall off with just double side tape holding them on.


----------



## jimisaldana (Jan 31, 2012)

good topic


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Boricua Customs said:


> The inside ones were vecrod on, so double saide tape would probable work on the inside, but the outside worries me, Id hate for them to fall off with just double side tape holding them on.


how were they on the 90-92 fleetwood?? Clips??


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Boricua Customs said:


> Ok guys, anyone know a good way to put these on my 88 ?
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



i have a carline series brougham, and mine dont have the chrome 90's trim believe it or not its held on with industrial velcro and metal clips ( the slide between the glass and rubber ) for the inside ones, and the outside ones are held on with velcro and some phillips screws...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

double side 3m tape is pretty strong Id give it a try :yes:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

KAKALAK said:


> double side 3m tape is pretty strong Id give it a try :yes:


its been holding on my hood trim since 2003 :yes: not bad for extreme heat and cold  but there are some places where its screwed in, and if it wasnt id have lost mine by now, the air seems to be pretty turbulent in that area


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess you'd have to put it around the perimeter to block out the air flow.


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

told u to velcrow it rico lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

cornbreadscaddy said:


> told u to velcrow it rico lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> how were they on the 90-92 fleetwood?? Clips??





HARDLUCK88 said:


> i have a carline series brougham, and mine dont have the chrome 90's trim believe it or not its held on with industrial velcro and metal clips ( the slide between the glass and rubber ) for the inside ones, and the outside ones are held on with velcro and some phillips screws...



Originally these were velcro on the inside, but clips with tabs on the outside. The tabs are broke on the outside ones of these so clips are out if the question anymore, so ill have to figure out if I can 3m them or velcro them on. Im just worried about them falling off. As far as the inside ones, velcro will probably be the way to go. 

Ohh & my doors dont have that chrome srtip either, but those chrome stripes unscrew off these panels, so Im taking them off, already took one off in the pic.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah i have some from a 90's in blue that im going to have to take the chrome strip off of... if you do get velcro, dont use fabric velcro, try to get industrial and marine velcro, the piles are shorter and have a firmer grip...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> yeah i have some from a 90's in blue that im going to have to take the chrome strip off of... if you do get velcro, dont use fabric velcro, try to get industrial and marine velcro, the piles are shorter and have a firmer grip...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> yeah i have some from a 90's in blue that im going to have to take the chrome strip off of... if you do get velcro, dont use fabric velcro, try to get industrial and marine velcro, the piles are shorter and have a firmer grip...


Thanks bro, im gonna try that.


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm not done havent had much time to mess with it but these are 2005 DTS seats


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice !!


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Shave off all the existing studs and raised metal on the floor pan
level seat off back will be higher on this seat weld elevator bolts to the floor pan, measure and fab brackets weld to existing seat bracket
same in back left hand side the right hand back i used the old seat belt stud and hole cause it worked out perfect to level the seat
i cut the old connector off the seat wire the black an orange to the new seat powered up and adjusted the seat..
will do the same to the driver side as soon as i get a chance..
the center console just weld tabs where the holes are behind it drill holes and use self tap screws to hold in place...
back seat i will use my old one just re upholster it and the back pc. i will weld brackets to hold it and cut the bottom brackets re postion to meet the existing seat belt holes so i can screw it down....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

dwnsouth985 said:


> I'm not done havent had much time to mess with it but these are 2005 DTS seats


dam thats different! did you take the airbags out?


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> dam thats different! did you take the airbags out?


they have wires for them but my car isnt set up sensors so they are just in there


----------



## simonmundine (Apr 4, 2012)

I had gone through the post.I have seen the reviews on a close look through the interior and exterior of this car while showing details. Over viewing of features , and noting unique styling clues to the vehicle itself . The engine and its start up is also very effective for these models, start it up and we may see the sounds the sounds under acceleration. A thorough tour/ view of this car designed gives us a greater appreciation of the vehicle. The series right from 1980, 1985,1987,1989,1984,1986 and also 1990, 1992 etc can be viewable through th manual or in the on line website,.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

wtf:werd:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*Click on link===>* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/332404-rear-window-trim-install.html#post15403122


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

I appreciate all the info. I'm in the process of hooking up an '85 Fleetwood Brougham coupe.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## MTZ6484 (Jun 28, 2012)

*This topic is a big helper.... TTT*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MTZ6484 said:


> *This topic is a big helper.... TTT*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Big Papi said:


> I appreciate all the info. I'm in the process of hooking up an '85 Fleetwood Brougham coupe.


:thumbsup:


----------



## West82lac (Mar 11, 2012)

anybody knows how to the 90-92 arm rest for a 2 door? any pics ? i seen some long ones and some short ones what looks better


----------



## Lowrider_Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

West82lac said:


> anybody knows how to the 90-92 arm rest for a 2 door? any pics ? i seen some long ones and some short ones what looks better


you have to cut the rear of the 90-92 dr and pass armrests off. then mold that piece and the 2 door armrest together and then find an upholstry shop that will foam and rewrap them.



Personally I dont like the "longness" of the coupe armrests with the 90-92 seatbelt pieces.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt
was someone doing clear corners on the 90 headlights?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I dont member


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> ttt
> was someone doing clear corners on the 90 headlights?


not that hard to do yourself. carefully............very carfully, heat up the seam from the lens to to the housing with a heat gun. then score it with a razor. repeat till it comes apart, dont force it.
then you can bust off the orange signal. then make a replacement lens for the orange using a frosted lexan piece. it will bend with a little heat, dont over do it or it will yellow or turn brown. silicone it in place of the orange. i think the frosted piece it what makes it look good, with just the orange gone, you can see the bulb, making it look half assed. then silicone the outter lens back on, and replce the signal bulb with an amber bulb.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks that's exactly what I was looking for.

What silicone did you use? Just any 2 part that dries clear?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> not that hard to do yourself. carefully............very carfully, heat up the seam from the lens to to the housing with a heat gun. then score it with a razor. repeat till it comes apart, dont force it.
> then you can bust off the orange signal. then make a replacement lens for the orange using a frosted lexan piece. it will bend with a little heat, dont over do it or it will yellow or turn brown. silicone it in place of the orange. i think the frosted piece it what makes it look good, with just the orange gone, you can see the bulb, making it look half assed. then silicone the outter lens back on, and replce the signal bulb with an amber bulb.


badasss pic dekay!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Thanks that's exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> What silicone did you use? Just any 2 part that dries clear?


no its not a 2 part silicone. just the regular silicone caulk.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> badasss pic dekay!!


Thanx dude, its a old pic, but its a gooder.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

LostInSanPedro said:


> ttt
> was someone doing clear corners on the 90 headlights?


Brett was the first guy on here that was icing the turn signal lites.He's the sunroof installer in NY.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

what year was this? I ask because I had them done on my car when I had the 90d front end on my 80 back in the early 00s


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:shocked:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2013)

What about fiberglassing the back window molding to make it a baldy,or do i use metal to prevent cracks,85 fleet 2dr.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> What about fiberglassing the back window molding to make it a baldy,or do i use metal to prevent cracks,85 fleet 2dr.


Replace the plastics under the vinyl by fabricating metal tamplets plates and weld them on the body to prevent body stress.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2013)

MR.LAC said:


> Replace the plastics under the vinyl by fabricating metal tamplets plates and weld them on the body to prevent body stress.


Thx bro,for much needed info,so the qtr. windows need that also.


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Will 90s door handles work in an 81 coupe if you switch the latch and door lock? The handles are a bit different.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

What is the biggest size cylinders u can fit in the rear without speakers and not going threw the rear deck


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

509Rider said:


> Will 90s door handles work in an 81 coupe if you switch the latch and door lock? The handles are a bit different.


I used 90 handles on my coupe. I had to make the holes bigger and trim plastic which caused me to loose the light. And I had to modify the rods

But I was told that a fleetwood
Would accept the 90's handles.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

85eldoCE said:


> What is the biggest size cylinders u can fit in the rear without speakers and not going threw the rear deck


I have 12's in mine. I moved the speakers to the center. I could prolly go with a 14" with about 6" of coil. But that's pushing it. The fitting might scrape on the deck


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

has anyone ever just put a 80's caprice dash into a caddy to do away with the digital heat and ac and just to be different..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

scrape'n-by said:


> has anyone ever just put a 80's caprice dash into a caddy to do away with the digital heat and ac and just to be different..


No but mines broke also and I need to do something


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Subscribed.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

When swapping to caprice spendals do those bolt up to the caddy a arms or do u need caprice a arms. Bout to get back on the frame work and going to hit the junkyard sometime next week on my day off. Also my brake calipers were brand new on my caddy before I tore everything down. And also will the caddy tie rods bolt up to caprice spendals


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> I used 90 handles on my coupe. I had to make the holes bigger and trim plastic which caused me to loose the light. And I had to modify the rods
> 
> But I was told that a fleetwood
> Would accept the 90's handles.


It will.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

85eldoCE said:


> When swapping to caprice spendals do those bolt up to the caddy a arms or do u need caprice a arms. Bout to get back on the frame work and going to hit the junkyard sometime next week on my day off. Also my brake calipers were brand new on my caddy before I tore everything down. And also will the caddy tie rods bolt up to caprice spendals


i have the 92-96 caprice drop spindles on mine. the arms and tie rods are fine, but you will need to switch the brakes over to caprice.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Never new that on 92 96 good to know nice topic


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks homie been itching to get back on the caddy. Have to get the spindles and some Kerosene for my heater


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

ricardo labrador said:


> yeah i know it seems so easy to do, i bet if i had the materials to do it i could prob do it myself.lol. there is not much technique needed to do this process ppl just like to church it up and charge a grip.this is prob the route im gonna take when i get the trim done. i was gonna do a dash swap but now that i know about water transfer im just gonna get the wood re-done i have on my existing dash and do this.:yes:


it is expensive because of the waste water disposal they use waterborne paints for the inks but they have to pay to dispose of that water and since most people who do it are not a body shop they get charged chingos for the materials primer, clearcoat 
heck i looked at buying one of those tanks and it was 7000 dollars


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Great topic!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Boricua Customs said:


> Most people say you have to change the bumper tail light housings on the 80s caddys to the 90 housing in order to make the 90 tail lighs fit.
> 
> but the 80 housings can still can be used, you just have to do a little cutting on the inside of your housings in order for the 90 lights to fit in all the way.
> 
> ...


 Please enlighten me I have an 87 I want 90s lights in. What needs to be cut? Thanks


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

K guys, I need the help and advice from people who are 100 percent sure and have done the full 90 conversions before.
I saw the pics of the red 2 dr body swap on Mike's (Cadillac connect) MR.GM84 page and got the motivation to get going on my conversion! (3/4 down the first page)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...-fleetwood-coupe-de-ville-parts-new-used.html

I've got my 81 2 dr pretty much gutted of all it's interior and wiring. The only bit of interior still in the car is the headliner, door panels and rear seat panels. The only bits of wiring are the 2 rear seat lights, opera lights, the harness going up to the sunroof up the drivers side A pillar and both door harnesses still coming through the kick panel areas, still hooked up inside the doors.
Originally I was going to COMPLETELY swap the ENTIRE harness from my 90 donor, but then I thought maybe I could keep the 81 door harnesses because maybe the 4 dr front door harnesses would be too short to work in the longer 2 doors??

Also I want to swap over the 90 seats, and I know the door controls are different too, so IF I have to I will swap over the door harnesses providing they'll work/fit in the 2 drs??

Now I know this has been asked a hundred times and I've yet to see an actual definite answer, Can the 90 seats be modified to fold forward and yet still recline? 
If yes, is this the trick of just bolting on the 80s pivot pieces?

What have you guys done with the holes in the center of the firewall? I know the 80s cars have a small square hole for the throttle cable, a large round hole for one harness and another large square hole right beside it. Where as the 90s cars only have the small square hole for the throttle cable and the large round hole.
Do you guys cut out this portion of the firewall from the 90 donor and graft it back into the 2drs? Are you just welding up the square hole and making due with the other 2 openings?

All my other questions I've already figured out through google searches of this site.
Any help would be greatly appreciated, and the sooner the better cause I really want to get thrashing on it this weekend! 
Thanks guys!


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Im looking for glass for my 87 fleet brougham. lookin on ebay and im coming up with caprice glass in search as well? does anyone know if that's right, does caprice glass fit tha caddys?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Use the hinge from a 2 door seat and bolt on in place of the 4 door seat hinge. 
also u need the wiring harness from 4 door to put in 2 dr. i think I'm actually using both harnesses. i also put the 90-92 seats in mine


Olds_racer said:


> K guys, I need the help and advice from people who are 100 percent sure and have done the full 90 conversions before.
> I saw the pics of the red 2 dr body swap on Mike's (Cadillac connect) MR.GM84 page and got the motivation to get going on my conversion! (3/4 down the first page)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...-fleetwood-coupe-de-ville-parts-new-used.html
> 
> ...


----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

I got a 82 fleet ,what needs to be done to put in 92 dash?are all connections the same?


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

mr1987 said:


> I got a 82 fleet ,what needs to be done to put in 92 dash?are all connections the same?


ttt for a good ass topic.
I want to know how to unbolt the entire dash.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CADI KID said:


> ttt for a good ass topic.
> I want to know how to unbolt the entire dash.


there is a little bolt up in the glove box and the little screws ones on the dash topper the top one where the speedometer is little hole then all the little one s across the winshield and dash meet. then 2 bolts on each side, right bye emergency brake, and 2 on the exact opposite side, then unplug everything comes out easy,


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

t
tt


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

One of the best treads on layitlow!


----------

